# Peptides?



## hammerhawg (May 17, 2015)

I don't understand the concept of peptides,  I have done and currently doing t400 and high, I have also did a cycle of test cup. Can anyone explain the reasoning for peptides and will it help me?


----------



## AnaSCI (May 17, 2015)

Many different peptides that do different things. Read through the profiles for each one here: Peptide Profiles It will give you a better understanding of what each do.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 17, 2015)

hammerhawg said:


> I don't understand the concept of peptides,  I have done and currently doing t400 and high, I have also did a cycle of test cup. Can anyone explain the reasoning for peptides and will it help me?



Find combinations that interest you and ask any questions you may have


----------



## hammerhawg (May 17, 2015)

Will do thanks and my post supposed to say hgh instead of high and test cyp instead of cup.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2015)

There are so many peptides so you are gonna get some great ones and some really shit ones. However most of the ones you see available by sponsors tend to be really good as they have been listed due to their effectiveness in studies. You can't go wrong with a GHRH and GHRP combo. Then you have things like igf-1 lr3 or igf-1 des. I would just research as much as you can and come back to this thread and do as Magnus stated and we will try our best to help you out.


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 4, 2015)

I see GH peptides as being superior to synthetic HGH. You are increasing production of your own natural HGH so there is no antibody production against it like there is with synthetic HGH. Your body produces 5 iso-forms of HGH. Synthetic HGH is merely one form. Start with 100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc without DAC 3 times a day and you will really see nice changes in your physique.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 4, 2015)

HimRoid said:


> I see GH peptides as being superior to synthetic HGH. You are increasing production of your own natural HGH so there is no antibody production against it like there is with synthetic HGH. Your body produces 5 iso-forms of HGH. Synthetic HGH is merely one form. Start with 100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc without DAC 3 times a day and you will really see nice changes in your physique.



You need to take that advertisement out of your sig,  they are not a paying sponsor here.


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 26, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> You need to take that advertisement out of your sig,  they are not a paying sponsor here.



They are a paying sponsor. The banner is at the bottom area of the main screen.


----------

